# Woodpecker's 6" Carpenter's Square



## mramseyISU

I bought one of these this summer. I don't think I've used another square for layout since then. My only regret is not buying one sooner.


----------



## Earlextech

Worth every penny!


----------



## ellen35

Best tools around… great company and great people to deal with.


----------



## timbertailor

> Best tools around… great company and great people to deal with.
> 
> - ellen35


Quality tools make in the USA with lifetime warranties.

And they are great people to deal with. Any problems I have had were corrected immediately with no questions asked.

Thanks for the input Ellen.


----------



## ssnvet

is it dead on square?

Seriously… not mocking…. if you draw a line and then flip it over to check square, is it spot on?

I've found that even top brand squares (Starrett) aren't always square.

It seems to be luck of the draw for me.


----------



## timbertailor

> is it dead on square?
> 
> Seriously… not mocking…. if you draw a line and then flip it over to check square, is it spot on?
> 
> I ve found that even top brand squares (Starrett) aren t always square.
> 
> It seems to be luck of the draw for me.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I used a 0.5mm Incra pencil and checked. Spot on.

But, since I like you, I will break out the dial gauge. Not sure if it is any more accurate than the tool but I will report back my findings.

And it is not just you. I feel like Schleprock on many of my transactions, as well.


----------



## bobasaurus

Your review made me order their new stainless version of this carpenters square. Now I just have to wait till January  .


----------



## timbertailor

> Your review made me order their new stainless version of this carpenters square. Now I just have to wait till January  .
> 
> - bobasaurus


It will be worth the wait. I like the fact the new design has the angle degrees marked along its one edge.

Keep us posted Bob.

Matt,

I took a dial gauge to the square last night and could not find ANY deviation along its length, ON BOTH edges.

I stuck my dial gauge in the miter slot of my table saw and clamped the square to the table. I had to do a little maneuvering of the triangle several times before I got it parallel to the slot but once I did, the square measured perfectly along its entire length, along both edges.

I also laid each edge on the table saw and used a 0.0015" feeler gauge (smallest I had-need to order some) to see if there was any readily apparent deviation. I could not slide the feeler gauge under the carpenter's square anywhere.


----------



## waho6o9

Great review, thanks for posting.

Here's where to purchase one:
https://www.incrementaltools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=WPCARPSQ6SS


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the follow up…

looks like a keeper


----------



## AlAmantea

That's all great and everything. It IS a great square. However, I can't possibly justify $100(!) for a 6" Carpenter's square, no matter HOW GOOD IT IS!!!!

This is just an absolutely OUTRAGEOUSLY EXPENSIVE TOOL. Unless you are working with Diamonds, or Gold, No Matter WHAT YOU DO with your setup, the wood WILL MOVE ANYWAY. I don't care how careful you are, or how accurate you are with your setup and cuts, joinery, and finishing. THE WOOD WILL MOVE. The joint will NEVER stay the way you initially cut it. Tolerances of anything less than .003" just are not necessary with wood.

I would much rather spend $100 on some nicely figured wood, or maybe even a new Router bit, or a new tool that allows me to do something more efficiently, or even spend $100 to build a new style jig that allows me to gain capabilities and techniques.

Now, don't get me wrong. I truly believe that accuracy is paramount to creating a quality product, and consistently use dial indicators, calipers (digital), and other high quality tools and gauges, to setup my cuts, tools, etc. With over 37 years of experience in construction and woodworking, and having created thousands of products for clients on many different levels, I believe it IS faster and easier using these tools to insure my accuracy.

With that said, Does anyone here truly believe that their joinery stays the way they cut it or that a .001" accuracy is needed for working with wood? I would hope not, or they will never be happy with any product they create for very long.

Remember, Measure twice, cut once… but don't measure at all if you don't have to. (If you need me to explain this adage, let me know. I would be more than happy to do so.)


----------



## bobasaurus

Finding an accurate square is remarkably difficult. Even my starrett double square is off by more than 1 thou over its length. Also, I have a soft spot for nice layout tools. Definitely overpriced, but I still need it in my life  .


----------



## timbertailor

Not sure where you are getting a $100 figure to start with. It is on sale for $63 as I write this.

Those who consider some tools too expensive have a right to feel that way. They are not for everyone.

Kinda like sports cars. Not necessary and most people just want to get from point A to point B and have little or no appreciation for the tool itself.

That is why I like woodworking. Some prefer a sharp axe or a chainsaw, others prefer a router or table saw. Makes for an interesting hobby.


----------



## AlAmantea

Ok. That is a completely different square than the previous link from incremental tools that was given.
Even so, $63 is still a lot for a carpenters square, but is considerably less than $100. I could almost justify that price. As you said, an extravagant price but it may very well be worth that.
My original point still stands though. Is it needed? Probably not. But then again, a few grand for a tablesaw probably isn't needed either. I find the pricing of some tools to be ridiculously expensive. A Festool Domino costs more than a lot of people spend on a table saw, but some wouldn't build without it. I'm not one of those people. 
There are many different ways to do joinery. Traditional methods are inexpensive, but can be time consuming. It doesn't make one method better, just different. 
Personally, I have a true love affair with tools, but I have to be able to justify the cost to myself. This is the way I make my living, so cost overruns are an important part of the process for me. Your mileage may vary…


----------

